
The Billiard Ball Computer - aturley
http://jameslin.name/bball/tutorial/
======
aturley
I first ran into this in one of AK Dewdney's books (probably "The Tinkertoy
Computer") when I was in high school. I actually took some classes with
Tommaso Toffoli as an undergrad but I had totally forgotten that he invented
this, so it was only years later when I came back across it that I made the
connection.

I've always enjoyed mechanical implementations of digital logic.

